# Contador 8 bits (0-255), salida binaria (leds)



## ina85 (Nov 6, 2008)

hola...

estuve un rato buscando en el buscador del foro y no encontre este montaje, a pesar de q pense seria comun

necesito montar un contador utilizando algun circuito integrado, no se cual sera mejor, 7490 74963 74161 74190 etc

con salida binaria, leds, q cuente desde 0 hasta 255

se q debo usar 2 ci

pero no se como colocar el montaje en si pq los contadores q he hecho son con ff o compuertas, es decir, haciendo la tabla de edos, mapas karnaught etc

si pudieran ayudarme se los agradeceria

saludos


----------



## darck_khronos (Nov 8, 2008)

Este diagrama esta regalado aqui lo tienes.


----------



## ina85 (Nov 15, 2008)

aaaays gracias!


----------



## ina85 (Nov 23, 2008)

Una preg.,..

el MSB seria la pata 3 de U1 y el LSB la 7 de U2.. o como?


----------



## darck_khronos (Nov 23, 2008)

El bit menos significativo es el de la q0 del integrado U1 y el mas significativo es el q3 del circuito U2


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 6, 2009)

Hola foreros ....revivo este tema porque necesito hacer un contador ascendente-descendente de 8 bits y hay algunas cosas que no me han quedado claro en el diagrama posteado por --darck khronos--. 

1º ¿Que debo hacer para que el contador aumente? ¿Colocar un pulsador entre la pata 5(UP) del integrado(U1) y +Vcc?
2º ¿Y para que descienda? ¿Conectar un pulsador entre la pata 4(DN) del integrado(U2) y +Vcc?(Ademas me supongo que tambien debo conectar la pata 13(TCD) del integrado U2 con la pata 4(DN) del integrado U1.

Saludos!


----------



## darck_khronos (Ene 6, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Hola foreros ....revivo este tema porque necesito hacer un contador ascendente-descendente de 8 bits y hay algunas cosas que no me han quedado claro en el diagrama posteado por --darck khronos--.
> 
> 1º ¿Que debo hacer para que el contador aumente? ¿Colocar un pulsador entre la pata 5(UP) del integrado(U1) y +Vcc?
> 2º ¿Y para que descienda? ¿Conectar un pulsador entre la pata 4(DN) del integrado(U2) y +Vcc?(Ademas me supongo que tambien debo conectar la pata 13(TCD) del integrado U2 con la pata 4(DN) del integrado U1.
> ...



Dime que Cimulador Usas para que te pase un diagrama, y si Para que tengas un contador Acendente el pulso entra en el pin 5 y para que decienda en el pin 4


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 6, 2009)

Generalmente utilizo el Livewire, pero creo que no cuenta con el 74LS193, tambien cuento con el proteus y el circuit maker.

Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## darck_khronos (Ene 6, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Generalmente utilizo el Livewire, pero creo que no cuenta con el 74LS193, tambien cuento con el proteus y el circuit maker.
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda!



Aqui te dejo el diagrama el primero es el contador Ascendente y el segundo es Descendente


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 6, 2009)

Muchas gracias --darck khronos--! No es exactamente lo que necesitaba pero me sirvio de mucho, lo que yo necesito es poder controlar el contador a traves de un boton UP y otro DOWN, pero ya lo solucione. Adjunto el circuito para que lo veas. 
Saludos!


----------



## musky16 (Ene 9, 2009)

Hola rick-10 soy nuevo en esto de lo digital y estoy aprendiendo, podrías decirme con que software veo tu contador push y en donde lo puedo bajar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2009)

musky16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola rick-10 soy nuevo en esto de lo digital y estoy aprendiendo, podrías decirme con que software veo tu contador push y en donde lo puedo bajar.


Mira esto a ver si te sirve

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/113337/


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 9, 2009)

El software que que utilize es el Proteus, no te digo de donde lo saque porque no lo recuerdo. Este es el diagrama del circuito.


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 13, 2009)

Buenos dias colegas. Revivo este tema porque necesito la ayuda de algun alma caritativa, ya que no logro hacer funcionar mi contador, en el proteus este funciona de maravillas, pero en la proto no!

Todo se encuentra bien conectado, ya comprobe una y otra vez es cableado, pero no funciona.
Los integrados se encuentra alimentados con un regulador 7805, los leds estan conectados por medio de resistencias de 220Ω. Pero el problema principal es que no se como hacer para introducir los pulsos manualmente en las entradas up/down utilizando pulsadores. 
Encontre un pdf de un contador con el 74LS193, y en una parte se encuentra escrito lo siguiente

La entrada del reset maestro siempre debe tener nivel bajo, de lo contrario siempre vas a tener cero a la salida.
La pata 11 (carga del número BCD de las entradas preset), siempre debe estar en un nivel alto, de lo contrario, a la salida sólo vas a tener el número BCD que exista en las entradas preset.
Las entradas de presetno se utilizan en este caso, (o tal vez si, depende de tu circuito)
Estas deben estar en nivel bajo, cargar el número 0, y debes ir poniendo en nivel alto dependiendo del número que quieras cargar.
La salida del generador de pulsos va conectada a las patas 4 o 5dependiendo de cómo quieres que cuente, (hacia arriba o hacia abajo).
*Si no utilizas el generador y quieres cambiar la cuenta manualmente, estas entradas siempre deben estar en nivel bajo, ya que se activan cuando cambian del estado bajo al alto.*
Las salidas de acarreo se utilizan cuando conectas dos o más 74LS193.
La pata 12 es para avisar que el contador sube de 9 a 0, (si este 193 representa las unidades, con esto puedes hacer que suban un número las decenas, o sea el siguiente 193).
La pata 13 es para avisar que el contador baja de 0 a 9, (si este 193 representa las unidades, con esto puedes hacer que baje un número las decenas, o sea el siguiente 193).
De que manera debo conectar las entradas del contador para hacerlo funcionar por medio de pulsadores?

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## darck_khronos (Ene 13, 2009)

Si quieres introducir los pulsos manualmente podrias utilizar un 555 en monoestable, o en su defecto un minidip.

otra ayuda es que hagas lo siguiente conecta un interuptor al V+, el pin de salida conectalo a una resistencia conectada a al Negativo, entre el interuptor y la resistencia has un nodo y este envialo al Up o al Donw de tu compuerta y listo


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 13, 2009)

darck_khronos dijo:
			
		

> Si quieres introducir los pulsos manualmente podrias utilizar un 555 en monoestable, o en su defecto un minidip.
> 
> otra ayuda es que hagas lo siguiente conecta un interuptor al V+, el pin de salida conectalo a una resistencia conectada a al Negativo, entre el interuptor y la resistencia has un nodo y este envialo al Up o al Donw de tu compuerta y listo


Una vez mas, muchas gracias por tu ayuda darck_khronos.
Mira ya intente lo del pulsador y la resistencia(1K) y no funciono! Serias tan amable de explicarme que es lo que tiene que ocurrir exactamente para que el integrado reconosca el pulso , es decir, como debe ser pulso(duracion, frecuencia, etc.) en las entradas up/down.
Saludos.


----------



## nikob (May 27, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en este foro.. y me e llevado sorpresas al consultar "consejos" y los cuales estan mal... como el primer diagrama    si se trata del sn74ls193n ese modelo esta mal.. pues al hacerlo el contador debe de llevar la pata 11 a vcc, y la 4 tambien a vcc, asi se logra un contador ascendente de 0 a 511.  si quieres que llegue a 255 solo tienes que comprar en una compuerta Nand los valores mayores a 0111 (lo que se tiene en el segundo segmento en bcd) osea solo "c y d"  asi para 1000 mandara un cero. y  por lo tanto un pulso. solo lo mandas al reset y listo.. se reiniciara..

nos olemos luego.!   BYE


----------



## nRafa (Jun 9, 2009)

hola quisiera ayuda tengo que usar el 74ls193n hacer que sirva como conecto los pins para que sirva para ue haga el conteo


----------



## nikob (Jun 10, 2009)

hola nRafa.. se ve que andas tieso en todo este asunto eee..  puess..si dices queee: "el 74ls193n hacer que sirva "  jaja solo compralo y llevaselo al profe.. ni en protto lo metas ..  esos ya sirven jaja..   o si te referias a hacer que "cuente" para eso ve este diagrama ....** http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/5678/MOTOROLA/SN74LS193N.html** y ahi las qo,q1,q2,q3 van a ser tus salidas (ahi conectas los leds) y p0,p1,p2,p3 van a ser tus entradas (esos valores los cargas para que el contador empieze en 4 al terminar la secuencia,  es decir si pones 0100 en esos valores, al terminar el contador la secuencia empezara a contar ahora desde 0100), pero para cargar las salidas las conectas  a PL o mejor conocido como LOAD..................pero si solo quieres que cuente y reinicie y vuelva a contar y etc etc.. pues ignora todo solo la pata 11 a vcc, la 16 a vcc, la 8 a tierra en la 5 metes los pulsos en la 4 a vcc (si quieres que cuente  al reves.. cambia ahora la 5 a vcc y la 4 a los pulsos). y conecta las salidas y listo  ..


----------



## bigmerol (Ene 30, 2011)

darck_khronos dijo:


> Este diagrama esta regalado aqui lo tienes.



tomando en cuenta el diagrama que pusiste, queria saber si se le puede implementar un temporizador 555 en el mismo cto, podrias ayudarme ??

gracias, espero respuesta !!


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 30, 2011)

bigmerol dijo:


> tomando en cuenta el diagrama que pusiste, queria  saber si se le puede implementar un temporizador 555 en el mismo cto,  podrias ayudarme ??


De hecho ese se usa mucho, en este caso la salida del temporizador 555 se colocaría 
...........Aquí
......... ..||
......... ..||
..... .....             \/
Ver el archivo adjunto 11999

No se si entendí bien tu pregunta, por eso mi respuesta es trivial.


----------



## bigmerol (Ene 30, 2011)

muchas gracias, sera de ayuda para mi circuito !!


----------



## jhlaz (May 25, 2011)

Hola a todos!
quiero realizar un contador ascendente-descendente con el 74ls193 de 0 a 255 y viceversa, lo que no se es como conectar los 2 74ls193 en cascada.








Conectando de la forma en que esta el diagrama no me funciona el conteo correctamente.

Cualquier comentario es agradecido.

Saludos. y Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 25, 2011)

Hola jhlas

Las entradas PL deben estar conectadas al Positivo de la fuente de alimentación.
Asegúrate que cuando estés utilizando la entradas UP la entrada DN esté alta y viceversa
[/COLOR] 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhlaz (May 26, 2011)

Gracias Mr Carlos, hice lo que me dijiste pero no logro hacer que funcione el circuito.






Asi es como conecte, cambie las fotoresistencias por unos switchs para poder hacer el conteo en la simulacion.

Gracias por la ayuda. 

Este es el archivo de la simulacion.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 26, 2011)

Hola jhlas

Creo que lo que hace falta es que: cuando estes trabajando en modo hacia arriba (UP) la entrada DN debe estar a nivel alto y si estás trabajando hacia abajo (DN) entonces la entrada UP debe estár a nivel alto.

Prueba esto, a mi si me funcionó haciendo lo mencionado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhlaz (May 30, 2011)

Ya lo arme como me sugieres y  tengo una duda, se puede utilizar el modo ascendente y descendente a la vez? o solo uno d los dos?

Gracias MrCarlos.

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 30, 2011)

Hola jhlaz

si mal no entiendo la respuesta es NO; no se puede utilizar el modi ascendente y descendente a la vez.

es como si Tú quisieras caminar hacia adelante y hacia atrás a la vez. Podrías ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

